# Mexican 911



## horseshoe846 (Feb 8, 2017)

I believe 911 has been implemented throughout Mexico at this point - but does anyone know if the system here grabs the caller's location ? For landlines ? For cell phones ?

Earlier this year I had an interesting conversation with a doctor at Red Cross. He was saying that when a 911 call comes in and an ambulance needs to be dispatched that there is a system in place where the various agencies who provide ambulance services (IMSS, Red Cross, ??) are in constant contact - know who is busy and who is available and route the request accordingly. I'm not sure that that level of organization is in place nationwide.


----------



## Zorro2017 (Jan 9, 2017)

I actually Googled this yesterday and what I saw was that the caller had to provide the geographical location. That makes sense because when 911 was implemented in America a lot of people were assigned a new address that then showed up on the computers of the dispatchers.

We don't have a physical address as we live way out in the country. "La Conduza" between two municipalities is what is on our CFE bill and when we have deliveries. I also have the GPS coordinates stored in my phone as most everyone has a cell phone and can access Google Maps, if they can get a signal out here.


----------



## Bobbyb (Mar 9, 2014)

Sonora has had that system for a few years. No location gathered from your call. It only worked from Mexican cell phones. No landlines. But now it is supposed to be national and should work from any Mexican phone. If you use a USA cell I doubt it would work. Naturally you must speak Spanish. Here is a good one for you. This might be a Sonora Only thing. If you call the fire dept. they first send a cruiser to check out the fire. Then maybe one hour later the fire truck arrives! I guess they just clean up the ashes of what used to be there!


----------



## Anonimo (Apr 8, 2012)

*¡Gracias!*



Zorro2017 said:


> I actually Googled this yesterday and what I saw was that the caller had to provide the geographical location. That makes sense because when 911 was implemented in America a lot of people were assigned a new address that then showed up on the computers of the dispatchers.
> 
> We don't have a physical address as we live way out in the country. "La Conduza" between two municipalities is what is on our CFE bill and when we have deliveries. I also have the GPS coordinates stored in my phone as most everyone has a cell phone and can access Google Maps, if they can get a signal out here.


Thanks for the great tip on the lat-long coordinates. It will be useful to us as we also live out in the country, on a street with no name. In the past, we have had some problems receiving delivery of purchases.


----------

